

Man denied 43 mn casino jackpot due to software error - yayitswei
http://www.austriantimes.at/news/General_News/2011-08-15/35558/Man_denied_43_mn_casino_jackpot_due_to_software_error

======
earbitscom
Technically the casinos say a malfunction voids all plays. But one of the
commenters in this story has the very good point that there must be other
malfunctions that results in the _customer_ losing, and for a casino to have a
real case they should have to show records of all the people they paid back
when that happened, which would be none.

